# Can I split a DirecTV coax wire in my family room to add three more receivers?



## Evo1v3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hello!

I want to add three more TVs in my family room and have a total of 4 DirecTV receivers. I only have one coax wire coming from the main distribution point of my house. I know that DirecTV cannot be split like cable, but with DirecTV's SWM technology, can this be done? I will have a DVR and three HD receivers. It is not possible to run additional cables from the satellite dish to the room.

Please advise! Thanks!


----------



## jdspencer (Nov 8, 2003)

Sure, using the appropriate SWM splitters. It doesn't matter where the splitter is located as longer as it is properly powered and you don't go over the limit of number of tuners.

Give more details about what model receivers you have and the current dish/LNB.


----------



## Evo1v3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hey there,

Thanks for the reply. It will be a new installation with SWM equipment. HR24 + (3) H25 in family room. There are also 2-3 other rooms w/ DirecTV receivers.

Do they just use a SPLIT8 in the main split point in the house, then piggyback a SPLIT4 in the family room or something?


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Evo1v3 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. It will be a new installation with SWM equipment. *HR24 + (3) H25 in family room. There are also 2-3 other rooms w/ DirecTV receivers.*
> 
> Do they just use a SPLIT8 in the main split point in the house, then piggyback a SPLIT4 in the family room or something?


There's an 8-tuner limit. You'll need a SWiM-16 for more than 8 tuners.


----------



## Evo1v3 (Sep 24, 2011)

OK, so then I will have a SWIM16 at the main satellite input, then a SPLIT4 in the family room for the 4 receivers? This will allow me to have essentially 5 tuners in the family room and whatever else throughout the rest of the house?

Thanks!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Evo1v3 said:


> OK, so then I will have a SWIM16 at the main satellite input, then a SPLIT4 in the family room for the 4 receivers? This will allow me to have essentially 5 tuners in the family room and whatever else throughout the rest of the house?
> 
> Thanks!


The SWiM-16 has two SWM outputs. Each capable of 8-tuners.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Can you be more specific about "2-3 other rooms with DirecTV". We need total tuners (2 for DVRs, 1 for receivers). If you have more than 8 tuners and need the SWiM16, you're also going to need another LNB *IF* you have one wire coming down from the satellite. But that isn't clear because you say "one coax wire coming from the main distribution point of my house"; what feeds your 'main distribution' (four or one wire) and can you get a name off your 'main distribution' box (is it a multi-switch or a splitter?).


----------



## Evo1v3 (Sep 24, 2011)

Drucifer said:


> The SWiM-16 has two SWM outputs. Each capable of 8-tuners.


So the answer is "Yes." Thanks for the help!


----------



## Evo1v3 (Sep 24, 2011)

trh said:


> Can you be more specific about "2-3 other rooms with DirecTV". We need total tuners (2 for DVRs, 1 for receivers). If you have more than 8 tuners and need the SWiM16, you're also going to need another LNB *IF* you have one wire coming down from the satellite. But that isn't clear because you say "one coax wire coming from the main distribution point of my house"; what feeds your 'main distribution' (four or one wire) and can you get a name off your 'main distribution' box (is it a multi-switch or a splitter?).


DVR + 3 HD Receivers in one room.
+
DVR
+
HD Receiver
+
HD Receiver
+
HD Receiver


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm counting 10 tuners (but I'm tired). 
So SWiM16 (BTW - they retail for around $280 but can be found cheaper on Ebay). 
LNB with 4 wires coming off the satellite to your SWiM16 multi-switch. If you only have one wire now, LNB needs to be swapped.

No more than 8 tuners on each leg of the two SWiM16 outputs.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Also -- :welcome_s


----------



## Evo1v3 (Sep 24, 2011)

veryoldschool said:


>


Nice! So according to the diagram, I need a SWM dish w/ 4 wires? Or is that just a drawing error and I only need a SWM dish with the single wire LNB?

:beatdeadhorse:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

See above: trh:


> LNB with 4 wires coming off the satellite to your SWiM16 multi-switch. If you only have one wire now, LNB needs to be swapped.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

If DirecTV is doing this install for you, they will come with the proper LNB and SWiM16. Although I recommend you walk through the complete work order with the installer to verify everything before work begins.


----------



## Evo1v3 (Sep 24, 2011)

trh said:


> If DirecTV is doing this install for you, they will come with the proper LNB and SWiM16. Although I recommend you walk through the complete work order with the installer to verify everything before work begins.


The house is already wired with an equipment room. There are 4 wires to the roof for satellite. Does the SWM16 use 4 incoming satellite wires or a single wire; or does it not matter?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

The SWiM 16 needs the 4 wires. 

There is a SWM LNB (basically the multi-switch is built into the LNB) and that only has one wire coming off the dish. But max tuner count from that LNB is 8. 

So you need a LNB with 4 wires to the SWiM 16 multi-switch and from there you can split it.

While the diagram VOS posted is accurate, there are some here that advocate never using more than a 4-way splitter. That way even with 4 DVRs on a leg, you can't exceed the 8 tuners (of course this was before the HR34 came out). But you need to make sure they don't exceed 8 on any run, or you will have problems.


----------



## Evo1v3 (Sep 24, 2011)

trh said:


> The SWiM 16 needs the 4 wires.
> 
> There is a SWM LNB (basically the multi-switch is built into the LNB) and that only has one wire coming off the dish. But max tuner count from that LNB is 8.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks again!
:goodjob:


----------

